# كتاب عن الاتصالات المتكاملة



## shatobr (29 يناير 2010)

مرفق كتاب يشرح ال VOIP and Unified Communications


----------



## المهندس اون لاين (8 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجاري التحميل 
تحياتي


----------



## ابو سترنكي (8 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## slmanfageeri (12 مارس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## أحمد محمد كاطع (12 مارس 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## amros1 (12 مارس 2010)

Thx alot


----------



## رامي رضوان عمر (8 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ًwimax (8 أبريل 2010)

تسلم ، وجزام الله خيراً


----------

